# Gastroparesis in a diabetic patient



## cintheeyas (Aug 16, 2012)

HELP!!! Does anyone know of an article or something that tells when a patient has gastroparesis and is diabetic that it is assumed they are related unless specified otherwise?  I know I've seen it somewhere, but I can't find anything!  Instead, the only things I come up with is diabetic gastroparesis.  We are having an issue of a denial due to this physician encounter being coded 428.0, 250.00, and 536.3.  I'm SURE it needs to be 250.60, possibly also the neuropathy code, and then the 536.3, but I can't find ANYTHING!  Also, the doctor just states CHF, gastroparesis, diabetes.


----------



## rhondatalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The provider needs to establish a link between the diabetes and a manifestation of diabetes in order to code it that way.  If the documentation is not clear, I would query the physician to determine if the two conditions are linked or not.


----------

